# Star Wars: The Mandalorian erfolgreicher als Netflix' Stranger Things



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Mandalorian erfolgreicher als Netflix' Stranger Things*

						Star Wars: The Mandalorian ist erfolgreicher gestartet als Netflix' Stranger Things, was angesichts des begrenzten Zugangs zu Disney Plus schon erstaunlich ist. Der Dienst ist derzeit in den USA, Kanada und den Niederlanden zu haben. In vielen europäischen Ländern geht es erst Ende März 2020 los.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Mandalorian erfolgreicher als Netflix' Stranger Things*


----------



## Rattleraptor (27. November 2019)

poah hätte ich nie gedacht ........


----------



## Nosi (27. November 2019)

Google "Stranger Things"............check

Stelle sinnvolle Verbindung zwischen "The Mandalorian" und "Stranger Things" her..........Fehler......Fehler......Fehler

Sorry, ich raffs nicht


----------



## KaneTM (27. November 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Google "Stranger Things"............check
> 
> Stelle sinnvolle Verbindung zwischen "The Mandalorian" und "Stranger Things" her..........Fehler......Fehler......Fehler
> 
> Sorry, ich raffs nicht



Verbindung = bekannte & beliebte Serie eines Streaminganbieters. 

Mehr war da dann aber auch nicht. Aber darauf will der Vergleich halt abstellen.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2019)

Ein klassischer, aber grundsolider Multi-Parameter-Vergleich:

Serie mit den meisten Abrufen bei weltweit operierendem, lange etabliertem Streaminganbieter: "Stranger Things" mit 80 Millionen Abrufen.
Serie mit den meisten Abrufen bei nicht weltweit operierendem, gerade gestarteten Streaminganbieter: "The Mandalorian" mit 100 Millionen Abrufen.

Nun kann man überlegen, welche nicht übereinstimmenden Parameter für den Erfolg des Siegers verantwortlich sind.

Ich behaupte mal, dass nach zwei gnadenlos verkackten Star-Wars-Filmen und einem dritten in der Pipeline, von dem auch nichts Gutes zu erwarten ist, die nicht unbeträchtliche Fanbase teils verzweifelt, teils gierig in Richtung des derzeit einzigen Hoffnungsschimmers flattert wie Motten ins Licht.


----------



## nibi030 (27. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein klassischer, aber grundsolider Multi-Parameter-Vergleich:
> 
> Serie mit den meisten Abrufen bei weltweit operierendem, lange etabliertem Streaminganbieter: "Stranger Things" mit 80 Millionen Abrufen.
> Serie mit den meisten Abrufen bei nicht weltweit operierendem, gerade gestarteten Streaminganbieter: "The Mandalorian" mit 100 Millionen Abrufen.
> ...



Zwei? Auf meiner Uhr stehen vier  Rogue One und Solo waren ebenfalls gnadenlos schlecht


----------



## xzak (27. November 2019)

Traue keinen Angaben die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## Mahoy (27. November 2019)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Zwei? Auf meiner Uhr stehen vier  Rogue One und Solo waren ebenfalls gnadenlos schlecht



Ich fand "Rogue One" gut und "Solo" einfach nur belanglos. Aber jeder, wie er mag.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2019)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Zwei? Auf meiner Uhr stehen vier  Rogue One und Solo waren ebenfalls gnadenlos schlecht



Rouge One war ziemlich gut und ziemlich beliebt. Solo war vieles aber definitiv kein Star Wars.


----------



## 4thVariety (27. November 2019)

Normalerweise würde ich sagen Bullshit, aber heute muss ich das nicht, denn für sowas gibt es Google Trends. Das sind keine absoluten Zahlen, aber doch ein guter Indikator ob etwas stärker, schwächer, oder zumindest in der gleichen Liga spielt.

Ein Link sagt also mehr als tausend Argumente
Google Trends Stranger Things vs. Mandalorian


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (27. November 2019)

Äpfel und Birnen. Imo


----------



## Hannesjooo (27. November 2019)

VPN Holland Acc und genießen.
The Mandalorian ist wirklich gut und die Folgen sind auch auf Deutsch.


----------



## BoMbY (27. November 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> VPN Holland Acc und genießen.
> The Mandalorian ist wirklich gut und die Folgen sind auch auf Deutsch.



Da fragt man sich wirklich warum die sich den Umsatz in Deutschland entgehen lassen? Bis März haben die meisten Leute das auch anderweitig gesehen.


----------



## theoturtle (27. November 2019)

Ein 40 Jahre lang etabliertes Franchise das so ziemlich jeder (Jeder!)  kennt mit einer zwar erfolgreichen aber bestimmt lange nicht so berühmten Serie verglichen. Naja. Was solls, ich mag Stranger Things. Gut gemachter Trash. Fast schon wie Riverdale, da kann ich mit meinen Teenager-Kids gut drüber lachen. Star Wars mag ich trotz der stetigen Wiederholung der Story auch.


----------



## Lexx (27. November 2019)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich wirklich warum die sich den Umsatz in Deutschland entgehen lassen? Bis März haben die meisten Leute das auch anderweitig gesehen.


Weil sies nicht kapiert haben?
Egal mit was.

Serie ist gut und modern gemacht.
Gibt viel her.
Klar mit Kompromissen im Serienformat.
Schau jetzt 2. mal.
Freue mich auf Episode 4.
Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## floschuller (28. November 2019)

Ich hätte The Mandalorian gerne auf legalem Wege geschaut, aber wenn Disney meint es mir nicht anzubieten, dann halt nicht. Zudem hat man ja gemerkt, wie schnell sich Spoiler ausbreiten. Selbst der offizielle Star Wars Twitter spoilert ein paar Tage nach dem Release der Folge munter vor sich her. Also wer da so blöd ist und sich die Serie erst im März anschaut, dem drücke ich die Daumen, dass sein Gedächtnis schon sehr schlecht ist.


----------



## KaneTM (28. November 2019)

theoturtle schrieb:


> Ein 40 Jahre lang etabliertes Franchise das so ziemlich jeder (Jeder!)  kennt mit einer zwar erfolgreichen aber bestimmt lange nicht so berühmten Serie verglichen. Naja. Was solls, ich mag Stranger Things. Gut gemachter Trash. Fast schon wie Riverdale, da kann ich mit meinen Teenager-Kids gut drüber lachen. Star Wars mag ich trotz der stetigen Wiederholung der Story auch.



Ich glaube, deine Annahme, was man unter "Trash" versteht, ist einen Hauch daneben  

@Topic: Tja Disney, schade. Leider wollt ihr ja mein Geld nicht nehmen. Ok, zugegeben, nur für eine Serie mach ich auch kein Abo - wäre ja irgendwie lächerlich. Aus dem restlichen Angebot kenne ich alles, was ich kennen will. Irgendwie seh ich keinen Sinn in einer besseren Disney-Videothek an sich. Und dann auch noch gegen eine wiederkehrende Gebühr. Da man eh zugespoilert wird, hab ich die Serie im Ganzen schon eher für mich abgeschrieben.

Hätten die einfach ein Amazon-Channel für 'nen Euro gemacht, würde ich das realistisch in Betracht ziehen, aber mehr ist mir (persönlich) das Gebotene nicht wert.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2019)

floschuller schrieb:


> Ich hätte The Mandalorian gerne auf legalem Wege geschaut, aber wenn Disney meint es mir nicht anzubieten, dann halt nicht. Zudem hat man ja gemerkt, wie schnell sich Spoiler ausbreiten. Selbst der offizielle Star Wars Twitter spoilert ein paar Tage nach dem Release der Folge munter vor sich her. Also wer da so blöd ist und sich die Serie erst im März anschaut, dem drücke ich die Daumen, dass sein Gedächtnis schon sehr schlecht ist.



Blöd finde ich ehrlich gesagt solche Posts. Disney hat sich dazu entschieden den Streaming Service in Deutschland etwas später zu starten. Aber was soll‘s? The Mandalorian wird dadurch nicht schlechter, ich persönlich habe noch nicht einen einzigen Spoiler gelesen und werde halt bis zum DE Start warten. Das juckt mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Man muss doch nicht immer alles sofort haben. Manchmal muss man halt warten. Wohl dem, der nicht so ein Konsumgeier ist, und nicht alles sofort haben muss, denn so lebt es sich wesentlich entspannter.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2019)

Mache ich auch so. Ab März wird dann geguckt. Stört mich nicht etwas länger zu warten.
Ist ja nicht so, dass man bis dahin nichts anderes zu gucken hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mache ich auch so. Ab März wird dann geguckt. Stört mich nicht etwas länger zu warten.
> Ist ja nicht so, dass man bis dahin nichts anderes zu gucken hat.



Ja, wenn ich meine Watchlisten schaue, was da noch so alles steht, dann habe ich mehr als genug zu schauen.


----------



## Rizzard (28. November 2019)

Ich wusste bis eben nicht mal was Mandalorian ist. Aber gut, ich hab auch kein Disney Plus, oder kann es auch garnicht haben wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.

Was soll denn Disney Plus kosten? Und haben die überhaupt eine (im Ansatz) große Filme/Serien-Bibliothek?


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich wusste bis eben nicht mal was Mandalorian ist. Aber gut, ich hab auch kein Disney Plus, oder kann es auch garnicht haben wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Was soll denn Disney Plus kosten? Und haben die überhaupt eine (im Ansatz) große Filme/Serien-Bibliothek?



Hier ein paar Infos:

Disney+ Streamingdienst: Deutschland-Start, Preise, Inhalte & mehr


----------



## Rizzard (28. November 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Infos:
> 
> Disney+ Streamingdienst: Deutschland-Start, Preise, Inhalte & mehr



Danke.
Wie ich sehe muss das Ding erst mal ne Weile reifen. Werd ich mir womöglich Ende 2020 nochmal anschauen.
Genau wie Apple TV+.

Oder ich hol mir Disney+ für einen Monat, schau Mandalorian (wenn es so gut sein soll) und kündige gleich wieder.
Sofern man das überhaupt 1 Monat betreiben kann.


----------



## Hannesjooo (28. November 2019)

Sie hätten so viel Inhalte ABC Studios, Bunea Vista, Miramax, FOX, Touchstone, Lucasfilm 
Hollywood Studios, Dimension Films und viele andere. 
Das wird schon was werden bis März.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (28. November 2019)

Unglaublich gut geworden. So muss Star Wars sein!


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich meine Watchlisten schaue, was da noch so alles steht, dann habe ich mehr als genug zu schauen.



Ja, The Expanse kommt ja bald und Picard steht auch noch an.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2019)

Rattleraptor schrieb:


> poah hätte ich nie gedacht ........


Nicht? Eine Serie über Boba Fett & Co wurde sich doch schon lange von den Fans gewünscht.


----------

